# iphone 3gs randomly restarts



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

help my iphone 3gs randomly restarts and wont upgrade to ios 5.


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

fixed ios 5 but the reboots will not stop and when i restore it gives me error 29 and i have to kick it out of recovery in ireb. I cannot use it unjailbroken because i do not have a sim card


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

crash and need another recovery after kicking it from recovery it goes right back into recovery any fixed


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

typo any fixes


----------



## laiqatiq (Oct 6, 2012)

100% working Solution here,
1st simply takeout ur sim outta ur device & switch on 3g & data from your network settings. In case they are on already simply toggle them & plug ur sim card back in n voila its done no need to restart or repsring, seriously !!!!


2nd (in case if 1st trick didnt worked somehow) ssh ur device or get ifile & goto your launch daemons directory which probably be System/Library/LaunchDaemons & simply remove 5 files [like com.apple.report.samplexx] for safe side just rename with ifile wid extension like i did [_bkup] or watever u want & simply reboot ur device after deleting these 5 files & ur good to go. No annoying restarts no apple logo stucks. no need for battery replacement or restoring ur device. give it a try and do tell me if it work. i expericnced it totally worked fine wid no issues )) best of luck ya all :dance:

[email protected]


----------

